# "Sliding Rock" near Dick's Creek/Dahlonega?



## K9SAR (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone know if the sliding rock was ever cleared off up near Dick's Creek in Dahlonega?  Mount Pisgah Road (F.S. 34) up to Dick's Creek, continue when it turns to gravel for a few miles, right after the concrete culvert, you park, and then (if you were headed up the road) - you hike back and very small "trail" on the right-hand side to the "sliding rock." 

We used to swim there all the time when I went to NGCSU, but the sliding rock was damaged after Ivan and some other storms that went through there.  

Some guys tried clearing it off with chainsaws and such, but there were too many old-growth trees blocking the way.  After the rain, the "trail" is too treacherous to attempt to hike to get back there.  

Didn't know if it was ever cleared or if it was still clobbered with storm debris.


----------



## green91 (Sep 26, 2010)

Late post but i tried going up there about 3 weeks ago and had to turn around, way to many trees down across the banks on both sides getting up to the slide rock.


----------

